# Black powder 100 or 150 grains of powder???



## Hahn17 (Dec 22, 2007)

im shooting a CVA optima pro and have it sighted in at 100 yards using 100 grains of powder with a 250 grain hordanay sst but alot of people are telling me to use 150 grains of powder, just looking for some advice.


----------



## spooledbseries (Aug 15, 2008)

im using the exact same setup as you i shoot 150 grain. i use 150 to put a little more ass in it.


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a T/C omega and use 100 grains of powder and a 250 shockwave. No problems with it. Unless you have iorn clad deer with I wouldn't think you'd need anything more.


----------



## Limbender (Sep 13, 2006)

spooledbseries said:


> im using the exact same setup as you i shoot 150 grain. i use 150 to put a little more ass in it.


Same here shoots great


----------



## erodrig4 (Oct 10, 2005)

If you have it sighted in with 100gr then I would stick with it. That set up will work fine. I shoot 250gr SSTs and 100 gr of powder out of my encore, it works fine. You may not get the same results with 150gr as you are with the 100gr. Remember, just because it works for some people out of their guns (no matter if they are the exact same as yours) it may not be the right setup for yours.


----------



## spooledbseries (Aug 15, 2008)

ya you should definately shoot it b4 you hunt if you choose to go 150


----------



## Burnmtndog (Jan 8, 2008)

150 grains 777, with a 300 grain shockwave. I have never needed to track one. DRT-dead right there.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

none of the black powder only guns recommend 150gr of 777 - its unsafe.


----------



## Burnmtndog (Jan 8, 2008)

hunt-n-fool said:


> none of the black powder only guns recommend 150gr of 777 - its unsafe.


Thanks for the heads up! I never had a problem yet, But I'll certainly look into it. I have shot the TC omega over 50 times with the above mentioned load with out a single issue, but you now have me questioning my smoke pole. 

In the owners manual I remember reading the magnum charge of 150 grain. I never took into account that pyrodex or black power would be treated any different than 777.


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

I found that I shot much tighter groups with the lower charge, at 150 everything opened way up. I settled on 100 gr's 777 for the shockwave and am very happy with it.


----------



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)

100 gr for me. I shoot the Shockey stuff with a 235 shockwave.


----------



## BtcHunter (Dec 28, 2005)

I have the exact same gun and shoot 150 grains of pyrodex pellets with a 295 gr power belt. I know alot of people dont like powerbelts but they shoot amazing out of my gun and I have never had a deer go over 20 yards after shooting them. Hope this helps.


----------



## Redbad (Apr 30, 2008)

Using more powder/pyrodex may not do anything for you. With a muzzleloader you have to do a lot of experimentation with the powder load and the bullet. The goal is repeated accuracy. A properly placed shot is more important than how much powder it took to drive the shot.


----------



## ruger44man (Sep 13, 2004)

I have an optima also. I got my best groups at 100 yards using 100gr of 777 and 300gr shockwaves. Using 150gr of 777, my groups also opened way up. It wasn't worth the extra kick for loss of accuracy. 

Tom


----------



## willie (Jun 27, 2002)

Tommy O said:


> I found that I shot much tighter groups with the lower charge, at 150 everything opened way up. I settled on 100 gr's 777 for the shockwave and am very happy with it.


same here very pleased with results


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

My tightest groups are achieved using 90 grains of BH209. More powder and the groups start to open up. Don't fall for the hype of needing heavy powder loads. Experiment and see what your gun likes best. If that's 150 grains, then great. If it's 100 grains then don't worry because that's plenty of deer-killing power.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i was told never use 150 grains of 777 but 150 grains of pyrodex is fine..

in my wifes omega 100 grains of 777 or pyrodex with a 200 grain shock wave it shoots great.she can shoot awesome 3 shot groups at 100 yards .we then tried 150 grains of pyrodex and it shot all over the place .as soon as she dropped back down to 100 grains it went right back in the bulls eye.

my pro hunter also shoots best with 100 grains of triple 7 and a 200 grain shock wave..my favorite shot on deer is a neck shot..i tried my new t/c out during that early doe season(sept.) and neck shot a doe at 90 yards.


iv'e heard great things about the new BH209 powder but the pellots are sooooooooo easy i've gotten lazy..next summer i'm going to spend some range time with the new stuff an see if it's as good as advertized..i wish blackhorn will come out in pellot form by then..


----------



## lilsean95 (Mar 6, 2007)

i have a T/C Prohunter and I can shoot a clover at 50 yards with 100gr and a 245gr powerbelt, but move that same load out to 100yd and 4 inches high with lowest shot and 8 inches high with the highest shot. I think its the BDC reticle that I am using but will find out this weekend. Will be shooting the 250gr 295gr and 300gr shockwaves and see which one works the best at 100 yards and then I will shoot at 50 yard to see where I am.


Sean


----------



## HunterDude (Sep 6, 2008)

I shoot a optima pro,150grains of powder,245grain powerbelt my gun keeps tight groups at 100yards I hunt framland so that magnum charge is need to get me out to 200yards and still do the job.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Kind of unrelated but my 50 cal Remington 700ML likes 100 grains of Pyrodex. If I load 110 grains, groups open *way* up. I use a black sabot with .45 300gr Hornady XTP's - very accurate load in my rifle.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

90-100 gr of loose 777 for me...no need for all the 150 gr crap you see in magazines and TV....

http://www.chuckhawks.com/magnum_muzzleloading.htm

http://www.chuckhawks.com/working-up_loads_50muzzleloaders.htm


----------



## Bowhunter2018 (Nov 7, 2018)

I was shooting 100 grains of powder. But I wanna switch over to 100 grains of triple 7 pellets. I sighted my scope in using the powder. Just wondering if it would make a difference in my shot if I started using the pellets.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Shoot 150 pryodex pellets.. My groups at 100 yrds are impressive. Never tried farther and where I hunt with it my shots are 80 yrds or less. Never shot a deer that made it farther then 40 yrds. Most drop, shoulder shots..

I'll be shooting real soon and might just see what 100 grains does just for fun and even try some farther shots, 200 yrds or so.


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

I use 90 grains of ffg shockeys gold and a 265 grain 44 cal hornady ftx inside of a harvester crush rib sabot. They easily go all the way thru deer...no need for more powder


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I think the OP found his answer or at the very least quit looking over 10 years ago.


----------



## sherman51 (Oct 28, 2018)

hunt-n-fool said:


> none of the black powder only guns recommend 150gr of 777 - its unsafe.


i've been shooting 150 grns of 777 pellets for yrs and never had any problems. I first shot it in my encore 50 cal then in my cva accura v2 with great results. someone stole my accura so i'll be hunting with my encore this yr, and I be shooting 3 50 grn pellets of 777.

if I was already sighted in with 100 grns this late in the season i'd stay at 100 grns.


----------

